# Jahoogy - as my son says



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I was taken to Carrefour on the Ismailia road tonight for my first big shopping experience. My it's big. Crazy busy but good fun - got some essential supplies, even bought a microwave 

its not far from my place - almost on the way home - things really are getting easier.:eyebrows:

Still feels like the wedding night - honeymoon not even started. Wait till I wake from this dream and reality hits me like a wet fish . . . 

Maiden - you still on for Friday ??:spit:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aqua said:


> I was taken to Carrefour on the Ismailia road tonight for my first big shopping experience. My it's big. Crazy busy but good fun - got some essential supplies, even bought a microwave
> 
> its not far from my place - almost on the way home - things really are getting easier.:eyebrows:
> 
> ...



Yes I will be going Friday, I will be with my maid and a small girl, you will recognise me cos my maid is the most beautiful Filipina girl in Cairo


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I will be going Friday, I will be with my maid and a small girl, you will recognise me cos my maid is the most beautiful Filipina girl in Cairo


Friday it is then - Think I'll wear a red and white hooped rugby shirt . . . . .

Top hat, white gloves and a cane :loco:

ps. you just sent me your 1,000 th post - how sweet


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aqua said:


> Friday it is then - Think I'll wear a red and white hooped rugby shirt . . . . .
> 
> Top hat, white gloves and a cane :loco:
> 
> ps. you just sent me your 1,000 th post - how sweet




ahhhh I was watching out for my 1,000th post and missed it.
I was going to post somewhere else  but you got lucky lol
If you are wearing a top hat then I must wear my easter bonnet

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Forget to say

There is a DJ in the afternoon plus an irish folk singer in the evening, not that I will be there until the evening 

Maiden


----------

